# Time for a Change?



## butch81385 (Apr 17, 2013)

So, I work as an Architectural Engineer (multi-discipline on anything related to buildings). I'm an EIT with 5 years experience and just sat for the PE (I'm in the optimistic phase currently).

I currently get $27/hr (same rate for any overtime), which gave me about $57.5k last year. If I pass the PE, I'm expecting a raise, but probably $1-$2/hr. I feel that my benefits are lacking (with the exception of retirement plans). I get 10 vacation days per year (it never goes up no matter how long you are with the company), 3 sick days per year (anything after that is vacation time or unpaid), 70% of my health insurance paid, and a total of 6% of my salary put into a Roth 401k (combination of automatic profit sharing and 3% matching).

There is no dental, no short term or long term disability, no life insurance, etc.

I am located in the Pittsburgh area, so cost of living is cheaper than many places.

I do feel, however, that I am most likely underpaid. I run my own smaller jobs (final work, of course, checked by my boss who is a PE, before it goes out). 100% of our time must be billable (we have no "general overhead" or anything to charge time to, so if you put 40 hours on your timesheet, you have to have 40 hours of time billable to clients), and are constantly bombarded with massive jobs for a tiny firm (we just did a 7-story complete gut project, every discipline... we have 8 people total). It ends up being a very high stress atmosphere. Additionally, there is no set reviews and no set raise schedule, which means that every 1.5-2 years I just happen to notice that my hourly rate on my paycheck went up by $0.50 or so.

Anyone else in the A/E or related fields care to give input as to whether I am working too much for too little, or if my experience/job only warrants less than $60k?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 17, 2013)

It was my experience in my 1.5 years in the A/E world that you are always over-worked, over-stressed and under-paid. I was salary, and got no overtime. There were yearly bonuses, but they were never exorbitant (&lt;5% of my salary). I saw people who were Senior Architects, and MEP Managers that had been with the firm forever and were still making sub-$100k salaries. That's when I decided to jump ship and I haven't looked back for a second.


----------



## butch81385 (Apr 17, 2013)

That's what I worry about. And, despite my company having record years for the last 4 years, many companies seem to complain about the economy and use that as an excuse to keep salaries/wages low.

That being said, I don't find it unreasonable to expect a multi-discipline PE to make more than $60k/year. Is it unreasonable?

If you don't mind me asking, what area of work did you jump ship to?


----------



## butch81385 (Apr 17, 2013)

Edit, I should add that the minimal paid time off is also a big factor for me.... I mean, 13 days combined for vacation and sick time, and we get 6 holidays (and occasionally a half day for xmas eve and a half day for good friday, but those aren't written into your work agreements).


----------



## power62 (Apr 17, 2013)

Butch, definetly time for change. What is your discipline? I know how small AE firms try to squeeze everything out of you. Are you willing to relocate? I kind of figured out this early in my career that I would rather sit at home unemployed (for some time) than work for a small AE firm.


----------



## butch81385 (Apr 17, 2013)

Not really looking to relocate out of Pittsburgh (family, friends, a house, and Steelers season tickets holding me here!).

My primary discipline in college and for my first year out of college was structural, but I have been working in all disciplines at my current job (one thing that I like. Keeps each day a little different). Those include, but aren't limited to, electrical, lighting, hvac, plumbing, fire protection.

I took the Architectural Engineering PE as it covers all of those disciplines plus construction management. Hopefully I passed that!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 17, 2013)

butch81385 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what area of work did you jump ship to?




Forensic engineering. I take apart appliances and other things to see why they caused fires and floods in peoples' houses. I love it, and it pays better than MEP work.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 18, 2013)

^ that's awesome. Something I've always been interested in.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 18, 2013)

We're hiring an ME at the lab, and structurals/electricals all over the country.


----------



## butch81385 (Apr 18, 2013)

I actually did some structural forensics work at my first job (1st year out of college). I definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 18, 2013)

You can check USAJobs. I know I just saw an Engineering position with the VA in Pittsburgh, but I can't remember if it was open to everybody or just current Fed. employees. Doesn't hurt to look and once you get all your information in there it is very easy to apply to positions.

I would apply myself but I couldn't stand to live in a dump like Pittsburgh.

Jeb

CINCINNATI, Ohio


----------



## butch81385 (Apr 18, 2013)

Haha, calling Pittsburgh a dump compared to Cincinnati? j/k

I took a look through USA Jobs today and didn't see any relevant engineering jobs, but will definitely keep an eye on that site regularly. Thanks!


----------



## butch81385 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, I talked to my cousin who works as an LA at an international firm this weekend. He told me that it was time for a change, and the numbers he threw around for jobs at his company started at 1.25 and went up to 1.5 times my current salary. He spoke with his office manager today, who requested my resume. The timing would have been better if I already had my results and knew that I passed the PE, but since that chain of communication has already started, I won't waste the opportunity to get my resume into the hands of someone in the right position (even if it still only says EIT on it).... Will be emailing that resume to my cousin tonight....


----------

